# Any way for non-resident to qualify for any of the Super Bonus, or any of the other energy efficient support plans?



## AbdinML (Jul 13, 2021)

We have recently purchased an old house outside of Rome and would really like to find a way to take advantage of the Super Bonus or one of the other plans to make it more energy efficient, but we are non-residents in Italy. 

Any ideas?


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

The superbonus is available to non residents. The problem is ceding the credit. Most other incentives aren't, but for some of them you can get the sconto in fattura so the company selling you the solar panels/boiler/windows reclaims the credit and you pay less.


----------



## AbdinML (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks for that. Now I just have to find a reliable contractor who can do that. Also, do you know when it expires. I've seen some posts saying it was extended until next June (2022) Is that correct? Cheers


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

At the moment it expires at the end of 2022, but you must have half the work done by June 22. Not all the superbonus is valid for 2022 though, technically the bonus facciata and the antisismico end in December, but they will probably be prorogued for 2022. Its the usual fudge.


----------



## AbdinML (Jul 13, 2021)

This is superhelpful. Thanks very much


----------

